# What is the best "BIG gill" lake in ohio (public)?



## icefisherman

I was just wnting to know where i can have a chance to catch a FISH OHIO gill on a public lake? I have been to some farm ponds but want to catch one from a public lake to challenge myself.


----------



## fishsmoker

Portage Lakes or Mogadore Res. are good places to catch Fish O Gills


----------



## Flathead76

Aep power lands


----------



## icefisherman

I keep hearing about these AEP power lands,. Where exaxtly can i gain access to these grounds?


----------



## fredg53

Chagrin river 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Flathead76

icefisherman said:


> I keep hearing about these AEP power lands,. Where exaxtly can i gain access to these grounds?


Get on line and print off your free permit and map of all the ponds. Pick a pond away from a road start hiking then get fishing.


----------



## avantifishski

Get ready for lime disease if ya hit AEP Lands!!!!!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## keithlancaster

I slam some huge Gil's and Crap's in Rocky Fork lake close to the spill way. Casting into the downed trees with black and green jigs


----------



## mlayers

if you are close to Williams County Lake La Su An has big gills. But right now you would need a boat to fish it. Lots of weeds and the fish is off their beds now. I have gotten gills over 11" there years ago. Have not had a chance to fish it last couple of years as mine fishing buddy past away. That's what happen when you get old....Matt


----------



## fishguy 888

Indian Lake at any of the channels during May or early June.


----------



## Wmbuckeye557

Eastwood Lake in the Dayton area has some Bullgills!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mrbencrazy

Portage lakes is always a good choice. I caught a ten incher last year for a fish ohio. My buddy got a nine and a half incher. Good luck


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## USMC_Galloway

Antrum Lake, use cheese.


----------



## JignPig Guide

icefisherman said:


> I was just wnting to know where i can have a chance to catch a FISH OHIO gill on a public lake? I have been to some farm ponds but want to catch one from a public lake to challenge myself.


Here you go... This is a link to the Division of Wildlife Sunfish forecast.

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/Fis...rts/forecast_sunfish/tabid/23064/Default.aspx


----------



## c. j. stone

Hands down-Mosquito! Due to the number of large predators in there, any gills that "survive" to adulthood, end up BULLS. Like anywhere else, you have to find them first but they are there. We once caught a bunch on CP Swings(tipped with half a crawler) while casting for walleye near a deep weed bed almost halfway across the lake. They were bedding in that deeper water(which is what big gills typically do)!They were so big, they had all three hooks of the treble in their mouths and we had to hold them across their back to unhook them-you cold not hold them the tradition way, sideways. The next day, one of the other two guys brother went to that spot and caught a 5 gallon bucket full-all huge!


----------



## polebender

icefisherman said:


> I keep hearing about these AEP power lands,. Where exaxtly can i gain access to these grounds?


You can get a free permit to fish the AEP lakes from ODNR and they provide a map of the area also. As far as one of the best gill lakes, I'd have to say Buckeye. 

I didn't notice the date of the original post about the AEP lakes, so what ever it's worth?


----------



## big spurs 111

farm pond ...


----------



## Slab assassin 55

Over the past two years I have gotten my fish Ohio gill at mogadore res. both were redear 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy

Prarrie Oaks just west of Columbus had some Monster gills in it just after it opened a few years ago, I imagine there are still some left.


----------



## MikeC

I've caught the biggest gills ever at Pymatuning. Good numbers, too, but I haven't been there in many years.


----------



## RedJada

All public lakes hold FO gills. You just have to work to get them.


----------



## c. j. stone

Did I say Mosquito has the biggest gills in the State?


----------



## afellure12

Hoover Dam was hitting fairly decent last weekend.


----------



## winguy7

I just caught a fish ohio sunfish yesterday. He was 9 inches, far bigger than any I caught before. Definitely didn't expect it from lock 4 on the Erie canal. Was fishing for catfish bait.


----------



## chaunc

The bedding bluegills at Pymatuning lake are great size too. I look forward every year to fishing them. Lots of them are 9 and some even bigger. First full moon in june is USUALLY the best time for them. Once you find the beds, they'll be there every year too.


----------



## fontinalis

fredg53 said:


> Chagrin river
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


can you elaborate, i moved to willoughby last year and i am in desperate need of places to flyfish for sunfish. Most of what i have seen of the chagrin is shallow, quick, and slate bottomed. Thanks


----------



## mlayers

I have taken my daughter to La Su An and in 3 different trips we have gotten 4 gills over 9 1/2" with the biggest going 10 1/4" So there is some nice fishing over there.


----------

